# Hopefully moving to Spain in Feb next year



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

First off, hello there .

Well as the title say's we are going to move to Spain next year.
Our kids have all left home now and there is only the 2 of us, so our needs are a lot less than they where 10 years ago. 

I would like to know what the job scene is like for IT workers in Spain.

I have MCSE, MCP and CCNA so if anyone knows what they are they can judge my experience and therefore my chance of getting employment.

I have looked at the Malaga area and there seems to be some IT employment down there, any input?

Where would I find a good place to have a look at rented properties all over Spain.

And yes I know employment is through the roof and the cost of living is going haywire but it isn't exactly cheap here in Ireland and the weather is awful. I have thought about this move on and off now for over 10 years so this decision does not come lightly.

So come hell or high water we are going to move to Spain next year.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You could phone or e-mail companies here that specialise in what you do, they may help guide you or even employ you?? have a look on the internet. 

Jo


----------



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes I have had a look but, I was really looking for some local opinions.

When it comes time, (January), I will flood the job market with my CV and hopefully I should get a few bites.

What about reliable renting property sites?
Do you know the Malaga area?
What area are you in and is it nice, etc, etc?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

expaddy said:


> Yes I have had a look but, I was really looking for some local opinions.
> 
> When it comes time, (January), I will flood the job market with my CV and hopefully I should get a few bites.
> 
> ...


We use WVS as our rental agents and theyt are brilliant - loads of advise and aftercare - which has been invaluable Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol

We live close to a Town in the Malaga province, about 25 mins drive (traffic permitting) from Malaga centre. Its called Alhaurin de la Torre (look it up on google earth) and its lovely, not too big, not too small, has all modern facilities, lots of bars, restaurants and about 30% british. Its near the countryside and mountains, near the tourist beaches - Torremolinos, Belelmadena etc (20 min drive) and near Malaga airport, which is handy cos my husband commutes - he has a hifi>multimedia business in the UK.

We moved here last February, the idea was that my husband would expand his business here, but for many reasons. not least the credit crunch that hasnt happened ......yet !!!! 

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

If you google *wemploy*, you will see what type of work is available in your chosen area. The agency also cover Gibraltar so don't rule that out; many Spaniards commute over the border for work and salaries tend to be better than what is offered in Spain.

Good luck with your move......and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> If you google *wemploy*, you will see what type of work is available in your chosen area. The agency also cover Gibraltar so don't rule that out; many Spaniards commute over the border for work and salaries tend to be better than what is offered in Spain.


I was going to say that you , oh well no pasa nada - lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> I was going to say that you , oh well no pasa nada - lol


Ner ner! 

*Wiggles hips, does a little jig and runs like ******y!!* lmao


----------



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

THX muchly for the info.

I have had a look at the wemploy site and it looks like I should be ok, (rock and roll).

I also had a look at the property site and that looks fine to and best of all within budget .

So that's enough info for now, all I have to do is convince the wifey, oops.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck, Expaddy! hahaha!

If we can help with anything else, don't hesitate to "hola" for us!


----------



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

THX again for the info and if anyone else has any useful links, well don't be shy.

Thanks to all you've already made me feel at home


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

expaddy said:


> THX again for the info and if anyone else has any useful links, well don't be shy.


Another is the rental section at Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


----------



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Another is the rental section at Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


THX m8 that's a great site and has given me much to think about and best of all lots of lovely pictures to show the wifey .


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

The Costa Blanca is a fair old drive from the CDS!


----------



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> The Costa Blanca is a fair old drive from the CDS!


Do you maybe mean the RDS?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats RDS? I was referring to the Costa Del Sol!


----------



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Whats RDS? I was referring to the Costa Del Sol!


Ok my bad, I thought you meant the RDS in Dublin, (DOH).

So explain further??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

expaddy said:


> Ok my bad, I thought you meant the RDS in Dublin, (DOH).
> 
> So explain further??



She means that its a long long drive from the Costa Blanca to the CDS. There was another post before hers advertising property in the Costa Blanca, but I removed it so thats why Pasanada's post is confusing


----------



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> She means that its a long long drive from the Costa Blanca to the CDS. There was another post before hers advertising property in the Costa Blanca, but I removed it so thats why Pasanada's post is confusing


Holy crap, I need a drink, I think?

Thx for clearing that up.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> She means that its a long long drive from the Costa Blanca to the CDS. There was another post before hers advertising property in the Costa Blanca, but I removed it so thats why Pasanada's post is confusing



Now you've confused me, Stravinsky!!!!  (Not that thats too difficult!  )


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

John Smith said:


> SNIP



Dear John,

If a person requires a fast internet connection (E.G. 3MB or more) then the website you are clearly promoting does not offer this service "FREE" at all.

But rather, its 34 Euros a month and it says they will "try" to give you a decent connection speed. Maybe they should "TRY" harder and for "FREE"

Do you have any connection (no pun intended) with this company by any chance ?

LOL


----------



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Dear John,
> 
> If a person requires a fast internet connection (E.G. 3MB or more) then the website you are clearly promoting does not offer this service "FREE" at all.
> 
> ...


Now I'm really confused


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

expaddy said:


> Now I'm really confused


Sorry .... I removed a post from someone offering free internet.
He said he lived in Spain, but strangely he was posting from India 

If I can do anything else to confuse you all I will do my best


----------



## expaddy (Sep 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Sorry .... I removed a post from someone offering free internet.
> He said he lived in Spain, but strangely he was posting from India
> 
> If I can do anything else to confuse you all I will do my best


Thx for that, I am sure my therapist will appreciate your input

I will be in touch again when the time is sooner.

Now, where's my pills gone


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> If I can do anything else to confuse you all I will do my best


I need no help in that particular department - fully self sufficient.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> I need no help in that particular department - fully self sufficient.


Ditto, Chris!


----------

